# FSH Results and some questions



## luckybamboo (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi

Hoping someone can help me figure out my results.  So today I had my appointment at the hospital.  I had had a blood test on day 3 of a cycle in March and today the consultant told me that it had come back with a higher end FSH level (11.2, LH  was 6.7).  She said that this means that it is likely I am not ovulating as often as I should be.  She has given me clomid to take, starting first month 50mg and then 100mg if a 21 day blood test comes back showing no O.  Basically everything else has come back good apart from this.  of course afterwards I have come up with a lot of questions. I have done a bit of internet searching and it looks like my level shows that I have a reduced chance of conceiving and that there isn't really anything that can be done to improve things.  

my questions are this:

Can the clomid help with this problem  or if you don't have enough eggs will no amount of clomid make you O?

Does this mean I have less eggs, poor quality eggs or both?  Is there still a chance each month that I will O with a good egg?  or are all my eggs no good? 

I used to temp and did have erratic temps which sometimes showed no O or sometimes it was hard to tell as it wasn't a real obvious rise which I guess fits with this result. I do have plenty of CM though, pains mid cycle and when I do the ovulation tests I do get positives - is this normal with a high FSH level? 

I also have short periods which only last a day or two - sometimes they are lighter than others, it has been like this since I came off the pill 4 years ago to TTC.    is this a symptom of high FSH?

Sorry for all the questions!  I am hoping that someone who has experienced this will be able to share their experience and knowledge and help me out.  I am really feeling like this is it now.  I will take the clomid with low expectations and then I think it will be time to stop and move on.  

Many thanks xx



me 35 dh 43

ttc 1st since may 2009


----------

